# Bandit



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I had mentioned in another thread that the shelter where I volunteer has a 17 year old FIV+ cat. Well, yesterday our longest lived FeLV+ boy passed away. His name was Bandit. He was vet estimated 2 years old when he came to our shelter in 2006 (so he was about 9) and he tested positive for the virus from the start. I promise I won't post when every single cat in the shelter dies, but this one was special. He will be missed by a lot of people and other cats.

Run to the bridge, Bandit buddy.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

How lucky that shelter is to have someone who loves felines and treasures them.
I have a cat named Bandita (we call for her as Bandit) and she looks similar to your "cow-cat" in your sig. line, so I have a special fondness for that name. 
As sad as it is, that he died in a loving environment, and not alone...... *SOB*


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

What a beautiful boy Bandit was. So lucky he was to have had such loving people care for him.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Awww, what a handsome fellow, and absolutely amazing he lived so long....kind of sad that he never found his forever home, but I guess the shelter became his home with his many wonderful friends. RIP Bandit.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Bandit, you are beautiful. Rest in peace.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Bandit, RIP. So glad you were at a place where you were safe. And how wonderful a long life for being FIV+. Gives those who have these kinds of furrballs hope 

Enjoy the Bridge. There will be others there whom we all love, and miss. You will be in great company


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Bandit run free. You were a very handsome man. Thank you for the joy you brought to those at the shelter. You were valued and loved. Your life, your passing is not unnoticed.

God wrap your arms around this precious cat. Thank you for his life gracing Jeff's life!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am SO glad you live in Nebraska! I'd have taken that handsome guy home and given him his own room! I'm thinking he was pretty happy at the shelter though with such caring wonderful staff!! Rest in peace Bandit! Your struggle is over and you are now whole, healthy and without want playing tag with the mice and dogs.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

RIP Bandit...


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

Bandit, your spirit stays alive among those who knew you and loved you, and with us die-hard cat lovers. You are a beauty!


----------

